# FreeBSD for laptops



## ipwn (Dec 22, 2010)

Is there any customised readily available for laptop usage?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2010)

You should probably use PC-BSD.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 23, 2010)

how do i enable usb mouse?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## ipwn (Dec 23, 2010)

can you give a hint? i dont want to read the handbook, just to get the usb mouse working quickly.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2010)

Careful, you came very close to saying "I don't want to know how to make it work, I just want to know how to make it work."

In fairness, the Handbook is pretty large.  For better answers, please tell what version of FreeBSD, what model of mouse, and whether we're talking about console mode for cutting and pasting text, or X for window use.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 23, 2010)

ipwn said:
			
		

> i dont want to read the handbook,



You do realize that you wont be able to get very far without reading it. For example what will you do once your spoonfed the issue with your mouse?


----------



## ipwn (Dec 23, 2010)

thanks.
im using freebsd 8.1 GENERIC kernel and mouse it's a usb genius, im using console mode for now, but i pretend to use fluxbox.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 23, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> You do realize that you wont be able to get very far without reading it. For example what will you do once your spoonfed the issue with your mouse?


im already familiar with most of things on freebsd, by a question of convenience i need mouse working asap.


----------



## Zare (Dec 23, 2010)

Use hal/dbus with X11 and just plug in the rat.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2010)

ipwn said:
			
		

> thanks.
> im using freebsd 8.1 GENERIC kernel and mouse it's a usb genius, im using console mode for now, but i pretend to use fluxbox.



So it's the X configuration part.  Here it is: X11 Configuration.  Right at the start is a section about dbus and hald, which is probably what you need.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, is that in the handbook?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, it is.  But moused is not (apparently).  And because I took the time to find out, I didn't get thanked, so it's going to take a while to get to 742 thanks to redeem for the chemistry set.  Or maybe the ant farm, haven't decided yet.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 23, 2010)

solved.ty.


----------



## ckester (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Warren, I gave you another thanks for your collection.  

I recommend you get the chemistry set.  I hear it has all the "unsafe" stuff that the namby-pambies have had removed from most sets on the market today.

First they replaced C with languages you couldn't use to shoot yourself in the foot.

Even good old *rm* had to be replaced with trash cans that no one remembers to empty.  All because no one could be bothered to learn how to do backups.

Then they replaced Unix with "distros" designed to let novices use them without getting into a situation where they had to, you know, _read something_.  No need to think first, or consider the possible consequences, just click the danged button.  

So, yeah, I'm very much in favor of the chemistry set that could be used to blow your house down.  But if you actually _study_ chemistry you can do much much cooler things.

ï¿½jr


----------

